# Bishop Hall's Contemplations



## openairboy (Jul 27, 2005)

I am reading Dallimore on Whitefield, and he mentions Whitefield delving into Hall's "Contemplations" just prior to his new birth. I kind find references to this work on the web, but not the actual work. Has anyone seen it on the web? Has anyone read or seen it elsewhere?

Thanks

openairboy


----------



## sundoulos (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a copy in my library (probably packed in a box someplace). I bought the book back in the early 80's. It is a delightful read. E-mail me after labor day ([email protected]) and I will attempt to find it and give you the publication information.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sundoulos_
> I have a copy in my library (probably packed in a box someplace). I bought the book back in the early 80's. It is a delightful read. E-mail me after labor day ([email protected]) and I will attempt to find it and give you the publication information.



Since he is now banned, he probably cannot see this post.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...



_Mea culpa_


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 24, 2005)

It seems to be on sale in several places. Just google Halls Contemplations.

It is a mighty and worthy addition to any library.

I have a three volume set which I think is now out of print.

JH


----------



## love2read (Aug 24, 2005)

So it is three volumes? I saw someone selling his 'Contemplations' which was only 1 volume, 600 pages, 8vo. Is that the whole work?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 24, 2005)

I think the number of volumes depends on who prints it. My set is very nice, and the print is large and easy to read.

You can buy Matthew Henry in six volumes, or one, for example. The one volume print is tiny!

JH


----------

